# 595 cable adjusters



## roddw (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello,

Wondering what solutions people are using for dérailleur cable adjusters on the 595 with internal routing.

thanks,

roddw


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

This is what I did:


----------



## roddw (Jul 26, 2002)

thank you! those looks like jagwire inline adjusters--how do you like them?

beautiful build, btw!

best,

rodd


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

roddw said:


> thank you! those looks like jagwire inline adjusters--how do you like them?



They are indeed the Jagwire inlines. They work very well. Notice how the plastic ferrals are angled into the adjuster by keeping the cable length a bit short. This keeps tension on the adjuster so that when the headset turns, the adjuster won't turn and de-adjust. Without setting them up this way, many times the adjuster will turn enough after a few rides to de-adjust itself. Trial and error led me to that solution.


----------



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Nice-Review*

Awiner,

Those look like what I have been searching for to address some fine adjustments concerns. I have a 585. 

Can you give us a real world review on them. Are they pretty light? Cost? Thanks for pics.:thumbsup: 

Keep Cranking.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

FWIW, adjusters shouldn't really be necessary on a decently setup drivetrain.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Cost is about $10-$12 for a package of two. The Jagwire adjusters are VERY light and are made from aluminum.

Forrest is correct that once setup correctly, adjusters aren't totally necessary. However, I like to be able to fine tune from the seat. I also hate having to loosen pinch bolts on the Front Derailer and leave a crushed portion of cable exposed.

I installed the adjuster for the rear as well so the look would be symmetrical and also for the fact to adjust from the seat with no stopping required.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Keep in mind that some folks have had issues with inline adjusters in that they've found that torque in the cable housings sometimes reversed the adjustment. I don't know for what adjusters this happened or if it was gruppo specific.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Another thing to keep in mind is that with the 595 internal cable routing it is impossible to pre stretch the cables. Therefore there will be some stretch at some point after the initial setup.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

agreed - I've never needed them on any bike I've built up


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*none..*

585's have the same problem. I'd rather do without than run an ugly setup, as pictured. I've needed to tweak the adjustment within the first 2-3 rides of installing a new cable set, but after that, their's little need for them. 

The trick to the FD is screwing the low limit screw in 1/4-1/2 turn before attaching the cable. After the cable clamp is tightened, screw it back out where it belongs and the cable will be adequately tensioned. This even works with a triple, where cable tension is more critical. On a double crank, there's usually one extra click available from a full sweep of the lever (5 maximum), but with a triple it takes all five to make the little ring to big ring shift.


----------

